# Anyone using Sib8 and a non surface pc and stylus?



## mikeh-375 (Aug 16, 2017)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anybody is using sib.8+ successfully with a hybrid tablet,pc/pen that is not a Microsoft surface product. I've spoken to Avid who just say the usual "sib8 is optimised for surface" spiel. Surely full functionality can be had on other systems if the stylus is n-trig based? (Microsoft bought out n-trig and use their technology in Surface products!).
Can anybody fill in my ignorance with a little practical knowledge?
I am looking at the hp spectre x360, 15" which looks very nice for simple score inputting (I don't need anything other than GM, no fancy soundsets!)

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## ROCCO MATONE (Dec 26, 2017)

mikeh-375 said:


> Hi All,
> wondering if anybody is using sib.8+ successfully with a hybrid tablet,pc/pen that is not a Microsoft surface product. I've spoken to Avid who just say the usual "sib8 is optimised for surface" spiel. Surely full functionality can be had on other systems if the stylus is n-trig based? (Microsoft bought out n-trig and use their technology in Surface products!).
> Can anybody fill in my ignorance with a little practical knowledge?
> I am looking at the hp spectre x360, 15" which looks very nice for simple score inputting (I don't need anything other than GM, no fancy soundsets!)
> ...


----------



## ROCCO MATONE (Dec 26, 2017)

Also wd like to know if anyone has experience using sibelius 8 with an Acer spin tablet / laptop. And what pen or stylus works with that machine and Sebelius. Acer has their own stylus. I do not want to buy a Surface Pro. Consumer Reports has taken them off their preferred list. Many problems also.


----------

